# Cytopoint - thoughts wanted!!



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello SM friends, I took our 10m old Bella to the vet today - AGAIN! For yet another flareup of mad itching/scratching and her red/swollen eyes  We’ve been to the vet pretty much every 3-4weeks since Sept since this all started. We even switched to a holistic vet who has changed Bella’s nutrition to raw, put her on probiotics & fish oils, cut out all grains and treats etc etc. She’s off all poultry too. Tried 3 different homeopathic remedies but nothing helps long term with these itching/red eyes flare ups. Vet thinks this is related to some sort of an inhaled allergen. I have been doing an insane amount of reading and went in convinced today that Bella might have a yeast overgrowth issue. But the vet explained that her skin is too perfectly soft and her hair too. She has no typical signs of yeast. (I have not done any of the yeast remedies at home - Apple cider vinegar and coconut oils etc etc). After much debate, I succumbed to Bella getting a cytopoint injection .... our vet, despite being holistic, is convinced that this was the right next step. We’re barely sleeping at night as our heart breaks for this tiny 6lb ball of fur going crazy itching constantly. I said yes after a quick prayer that I was making the right decision. There is just SO MUCH negative word on this med out there. I’d love to hear from our community here if you’ve had any experience with Cytopoint and your babies - good or bad. And anyone else that has any other input. Bella got the shot about 6-hrs ago and seems to be doing okay overall. Thank you in advance. God Bless.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, sorry to hear about your baby , must be so uncomfortable for your Bella. I don’t know anything about that shot but maybe you can put her on a antihistamine. I have my dog Cody on a quarter of a pill twice a day called chlorpheniramine for allergies. It works like a charm and he’s been on this every day as a maintenance pill. Maybe you can ask your vet and try this. Also my cat is on this pill too and he was sooo bad that he licked all his fur off and once he got on this pill it grew all back. I hope this can have some relief for Bella. Dee


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

By any chance, have you tried a Medicated Shampoo and conditioner??? We use Tropiclean Medicated Shampoo and Conditioner for our Chrissy and have seen an immediate difference since she has been licking her feet.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Coster said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your baby , must be so uncomfortable for your Bella. I don’t know anything about that shot but maybe you can put her on a antihistamine. I have my dog Cody on a quarter of a pill twice a day called chlorpheniramine for allergies. It works like a charm and he’s been on this every day as a maintenance pill. Maybe you can ask your vet and try this. Also my cat is on this pill too and he was sooo bad that he licked all his fur off and once he got on this pill it grew all back. I hope this can have some relief for Bella. Dee


Thanks Dee ... after reading up more on Cytopoint yesterday, I don’t think I’ll opt to give Bella another shot (if she requires another dose) but I don’t know yet. She’s slept well through the night so I’m grateful for that. Due to her overly sens GI, she can’t process much oral medication. She did terribly with Benadryl so we try to stay away from meds as much as poss. I’m going to keep your med in mind Dee, and perhaps try that if we need to. I’m also going to look more into supplements to continue to build her natural immune system - maybe colostrum.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> By any chance, have you tried a Medicated Shampoo and conditioner??? We use Tropiclean Medicated Shampoo and Conditioner for our Chrissy and have seen an immediate difference since she has been licking her feet.


Thank you. Yes, we’ve tried all sorts of medicated shampoo and foot soaks etc. What I am going to implement now I think (after the Cytopoint settles in) is spraying her skin with diluted ACV every few days and rubbing her down with coconut oil weekly. It’s a yeast deterrent protocol but I’m just going to try that as it is supposed to be healing in general. We’re gonna give her a puppy cut this time so it’s easy to access her skin for the next few weeks. I’m grateful that her skin seems to be healthy - it’s intact and supple and no hair loss. Her coat is also very thick and healthy. The vet is def right in that this does not look like a typical yeast overgrowth. I’m praying hard that I’ve made the right decision with this cytopoint injection and our baby will not suffer the nasty side effects. I’m reading a lot about the benefits of ACV ... anyone using that with their doggies (adding a few drops to their water, ear cleaning, bathing etc etc)?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Anything that supresses the immune system is a major risk, especially when your dealing with a smaller breed.
IMO, I would look into an alternative approach.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Fahreen, 

I'm so sorry you and your baby are going through this. Bless you for doing everything to help little Bella feel better. Zooey had horrible allergies as well (environmental), and I started using Cytopoint in her last year of life. She never had any adverse effects, and it gave her some relief and quality of life for her remaining time. I was VERY reluctant to give it to her after reading things online, but I had to trust her dermatologist that this was the best decision. If you've tried everything else and Cytopoint is the only thing left, I would do it. Quality of life is important!! That's my 2 cents. 

Hugs, 

Elisabeth


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Fahreen,
> 
> I'm so sorry you and your baby are going through this. Bless you for doing everything to help little Bella feel better. Zooey had horrible allergies as well (environmental), and I started using Cytopoint in her last year of life. She never had any adverse effects, and it gave her some relief and quality of life for her remaining time. I was VERY reluctant to give it to her after reading things online, but I had to trust her dermatologist that this was the best decision. If you've tried everything else and Cytopoint is the only thing left, I would do it. Quality of life is important!! That's my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Elisabeth, I appreciate your empathetic yet honest response. That’s exactly how I felt yesterday at the vets as I sat there deciphering what to do. Bella’s been suffering the past several months as we tried one natural/holistic/homeopathic remedy after another. I figured if she can get even a little respite from all the itching, I owed her that. I totally understand the risks too - especially for a small breed. I’m def going to continue all our natural efforts to get her immune system stronger. We actually have an appt with an actual dermatologist in 2m. Let’s see what his take is.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I am attaching a screen shot. You mentioned coconut oil.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> View attachment 275339
> View attachment 275339
> I am attaching a screen shot. You mentioned coconut oil.


Thank you ... true ... I’ve read about this too. And I understand that rubbing a bit of coconut oil into Bella’s skin will eventually end up in her GI because she’ll inevitably lick some of it off herself. I have done extensive reading on this from various sources and they all also agree that a super high quality coconut oil (esp MCT oil) in SMALL AMOUNTS is actually good in restoring the gut flora biome. And raw garlic too (of course, in small amounts). I don’t know ... I’m so confused. I want to try everything to help this little thing that’s completely reliant on me to simply understand and help her.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I so understand!! I had a Maltese I lost in August to a horrible accident. She struggled with yeast. I have some suggestions. I will type at you when I get on my laptop later today. Too much with my phone. Hang in there! 💔


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> I so understand!! I had a Maltese I lost in August to a horrible accident. She struggled with yeast. I have some suggestions. I will type at you when I get on my laptop later today. Too much with my phone. Hang in there! 💔


Thank you ... I do appreciate you taking the time to do that. 
With gratitude, Fahreen.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Fahreen,
My heart goes out to you dealing with this. My Candy Cane also dealt with yeast. Her paws would be raw, her skin felt dry and scaly. My vet wanted to approach it with the least invasive treatment first. The first thing we tried was Dechra Michonahex + Triz which is a shampoo. He wanted me to use it every couple of days. It did not work. We ended up having to put her on a strong antibiotic for 10 days. It was in her body more than just her skin. So once she was on the antibiotic and I used the shampoo on her she was good to go. I needed to use the shampoo every 10 days or so. I waited too long once and she ended up back on the antibiotic again. After that I used the shampoo regularly and she was fine. I tried apple cider vinegar and different powders and nothing else worked. The other thing I was told by my vet, was not to use a shampoo that had oatmeal in it because it can promote the growth of yeast. A friend of mine had issues with her skin and I had her use the shampoo and it worked for her. Although you can get this shampoo on Amazon, my vet had it in his office. I thought it would be cheaper on Amazon and it wasn't (I was surprised). I hope this helps. I too worry about using anything on these dogs. Their skin is like a sponge and can absorb things. I hope you figure it out very soon! My new Maltese Ari turned 9 months old today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I can’t speak to its effectiveness with allergies but I can say that high quality, human quality coconut oil is perfectly safe.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> Fahreen,
> My heart goes out to you dealing with this. My Candy Cane also dealt with yeast. Her paws would be raw, her skin felt dry and scaly. My vet wanted to approach it with the least invasive treatment first. The first thing we tried was Dechra Michonahex + Triz which is a shampoo. He wanted me to use it every couple of days. It did not work. We ended up having to put her on a strong antibiotic for 10 days. It was in her body more than just her skin. So once she was on the antibiotic and I used the shampoo on her she was good to go. I needed to use the shampoo every 10 days or so. I waited too long once and she ended up back on the antibiotic again. After that I used the shampoo regularly and she was fine. I tried apple cider vinegar and different powders and nothing else worked. The other thing I was told by my vet, was not to use a shampoo that had oatmeal in it because it can promote the growth of yeast. A friend of mine had issues with her skin and I had her use the shampoo and it worked for her. Although you can get this shampoo on Amazon, my vet had it in his office. I thought it would be cheaper on Amazon and it wasn't (I was surprised). I hope this helps. I too worry about using anything on these dogs. Their skin is like a sponge and can absorb things. I hope you figure it out very soon! My new Maltese Ari turned 9 months old today.


 Aww thank you for sharing your Candy Cane's story and the experiences. I will keep the shampoo name handy. I have stopped walking Bella outdoors since there is a lot of moss/mildew in our area right now (Seattle) with all the rain and moisture. Their paws are indeed sponges!! My kids makes sure that Bella gets a lot of exercise indoors playing football and catch - lol. She seems to be happy but sometimes looks longingly outside. I am going to get Bella a puppy cut soon too so we can really get to her skin better for the next few months. I am hoping that she grows out of this phase soon - fingers tightly crossed. You enjoy your Ari ... Bella is currently 9.5m old - our pups are almost the same age


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

A little update on Bella .... she had her Cytopoint shot on Wed afternoon and by yesterday, I would say her itching has reduced by at least 70%! She is still dragging her face on the carpet and licking her paws a bit but overall, the incessant itching is gone! We have not seen any side effects either - Praise the Lord! And she has slept through the night without itching episodes the last 2 nights! I felt very badly about my decision to give her the shot initially but I sure am grateful that our baby has found relief. I REALLY do not want to repeat any more doses of Cytopoint so my goal is to follow through with any suggestions to help continue to build her gut/immunity. Thank you to all of you for your thoughts and shares and support.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Fahreen said:


> A little update on Bella .... she had her Cytopoint shot on Wed afternoon and by yesterday, I would say her itching has reduced by at least 70%! She is still dragging her face on the carpet and licking her paws a bit but overall, the incessant itching is gone! We have not seen any side effects either - Praise the Lord! And she has slept through the night without itching episodes the last 2 nights! I felt very badly about my decision to give her the shot initially but I sure am grateful that our baby has found relief. I REALLY do not want to repeat any more doses of Cytopoint so my goal is to follow through with any suggestions to help continue to build her gut/immunity. Thank you to all of you for your thoughts and shares and support.


So glad the shot gave her some relief. Have you tried foot soaks to draw out any toxins she might have been exposed too during the day? The pads of the feet absorb everything, so it always made sense to me to detox the body through their feet.
They work great for my one girl who has terrible allergies, ex. feet chewing, teary eyes, constant sneezing. I mixed povidone and water in a bucket and just let their feet soak for 5 min, air dry daily. When they are outside walking in the winter, I will do soaks that night on all three of them, due to salts on the road. It does not stain and they get a lot of relief.
I do give otc allergy meds in the spring. I found Benadryl made my one chew her feet excessively. Claritin worked better.
You can read up on foot soaks on Dr. Becker website, if you‘d like. Here is a video on the soaks








Clean Your Dog's Paw to Reduce Her Paw Licking Tendencies


A dog's paw can pick up many pollutants, so make sure to wash your dog's feet regularly to reduce his paw licking and paw chewing tendencies.




healthypets.mercola.com


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> So glad the shot gave her some relief. Have you tried foot soaks to draw out any toxins she might have been exposed too during the day? The pads of the feet absorb everything, so it always made sense to me to detox the body through their feet.
> They work great for my one girl who has terrible allergies, ex. feet chewing, teary eyes, constant sneezing. I mixed povidone and water in a bucket and just let their feet soak for 5 min, air dry daily. When they are outside walking in the winter, I will do soaks that night on all three of them, due to salts on the road. It does not stain and they get a lot of relief.
> I do give otc allergy meds in the spring. I found Benadryl made my one chew her feet excessively. Claritin worked better.
> You can read up on foot soaks on Dr. Becker website, if you‘d like. Here is a video on the soaks
> ...


Thank you!! I love Dr. Becker and all her nuggets of wisdom got our fur babies  I have not tried foot soaks, but I will. Do you mind walking me briefly through your protocol with your girls? How long do you soak their paws? How deep? Concentration of the liquid? Do you simply have them stand in a shallow container? What’s a good way of gaining cooperation on this method? Appreciate you sharing 🙏


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Fahreen said:


> Thank you!! I love Dr. Becker and all her nuggets of wisdom got our fur babies  I have not tried foot soaks, but I will. Do you mind walking me briefly through your protocol with your girls? How long do you soak their paws? How deep? Concentration of the liquid? Do you simply have them stand in a shallow container? What’s a good way of gaining cooperation on this method? Appreciate you sharing 🙏


I either fill a container or the sink with just a few inches of water and add just enough povidone so it looks like a dark tea. It only needs to be enough to cover their ankle. Just a few minutes, five minutes the most is all that’s needed to soak. I might towel dry their feet so they are not dripping everywhere and thats about it.
It is so simple, yet very effective when done, especially during those times when allergies are at its worst. I might soak my Lacie twice a day when her allergies are really bad. Other than that, once or every other day would be fine for maintenance.
If you want to make it a positive experience, I wld give treats while your fluff soaks.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Fahreen said:


> Hello SM friends, I took our 10m old Bella to the vet today - AGAIN! For yet another flareup of mad itching/scratching and her red/swollen eyes  We’ve been to the vet pretty much every 3-4weeks since Sept since this all started. We even switched to a holistic vet who has changed Bella’s nutrition to raw, put her on probiotics & fish oils, cut out all grains and treats etc etc. She’s off all poultry too. Tried 3 different homeopathic remedies but nothing helps long term with these itching/red eyes flare ups. Vet thinks this is related to some sort of an inhaled allergen. I have been doing an insane amount of reading and went in convinced today that Bella might have a yeast overgrowth issue. But the vet explained that her skin is too perfectly soft and her hair too. She has no typical signs of yeast. (I have not done any of the yeast remedies at home - Apple cider vinegar and coconut oils etc etc). After much debate, I succumbed to Bella getting a cytopoint injection .... our vet, despite being holistic, is convinced that this was the right next step. We’re barely sleeping at night as our heart breaks for this tiny 6lb ball of fur going crazy itching constantly. I said yes after a quick prayer that I was making the right decision. There is just SO MUCH negative word on this med out there. I’d love to hear from our community here if you’ve had any experience with Cytopoint and your babies - good or bad. And anyone else that has any other input. Bella got the shot about 6-hrs ago and seems to be doing okay overall. Thank you in advance. God Bless.


Sorry that you and Bella are going through this. Sorry that I don't have any suggestions, but I've been reading what others have told you. Certainly have many here who have useful advice. Hope one of the answers will work for Bella.
Lainie


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Fahreen said:


> Hello SM friends, I took our 10m old Bella to the vet today - AGAIN! For yet another flareup of mad itching/scratching and her red/swollen eyes  We’ve been to the vet pretty much every 3-4weeks since Sept since this all started. We even switched to a holistic vet who has changed Bella’s nutrition to raw, put her on probiotics & fish oils, cut out all grains and treats etc etc. She’s off all poultry too. Tried 3 different homeopathic remedies but nothing helps long term with these itching/red eyes flare ups. Vet thinks this is related to some sort of an inhaled allergen. I have been doing an insane amount of reading and went in convinced today that Bella might have a yeast overgrowth issue. But the vet explained that her skin is too perfectly soft and her hair too. She has no typical signs of yeast. (I have not done any of the yeast remedies at home - Apple cider vinegar and coconut oils etc etc). After much debate, I succumbed to Bella getting a cytopoint injection .... our vet, despite being holistic, is convinced that this was the right next step. We’re barely sleeping at night as our heart breaks for this tiny 6lb ball of fur going crazy itching constantly. I said yes after a quick prayer that I was making the right decision. There is just SO MUCH negative word on this med out there. I’d love to hear from our community here if you’ve had any experience with Cytopoint and your babies - good or bad. And anyone else that has any other input. Bella got the shot about 6-hrs ago and seems to be doing okay overall. Thank you in advance. God Bless.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh my!!!
Allergic reaction ??
Prayers for Bells!!!


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Annette & Dolly said:


> Oh my!!!
> Allergic reaction ??
> Prayers for Bells!!!


Sorry: Bella


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Fahreen said:


> Hello SM friends, I took our 10m old Bella to the vet today - AGAIN! For yet another flareup of mad itching/scratching and her red/swollen eyes  We’ve been to the vet pretty much every 3-4weeks since Sept since this all started. We even switched to a holistic vet who has changed Bella’s nutrition to raw, put her on probiotics & fish oils, cut out all grains and treats etc etc. She’s off all poultry too. Tried 3 different homeopathic remedies but nothing helps long term with these itching/red eyes flare ups. Vet thinks this is related to some sort of an inhaled allergen. I have been doing an insane amount of reading and went in convinced today that Bella might have a yeast overgrowth issue. But the vet explained that her skin is too perfectly soft and her hair too. She has no typical signs of yeast. (I have not done any of the yeast remedies at home - Apple cider vinegar and coconut oils etc etc). After much debate, I succumbed to Bella getting a cytopoint injection .... our vet, despite being holistic, is convinced that this was the right next step. We’re barely sleeping at night as our heart breaks for this tiny 6lb ball of fur going crazy itching constantly. I said yes after a quick prayer that I was making the right decision. There is just SO MUCH negative word on this med out there. I’d love to hear from our community here if you’ve had any experience with Cytopoint and your babies - good or bad. And anyone else that has any other input. Bella got the shot about 6-hrs ago and seems to be doing okay overall. Thank you in advance. God Bless.


We feel so terrible for you and Bella. Have you considered what Bella is exposed to at her level? Floor cleaners, rug cleaners, detergents that you are using on her blankets, towels, toys, and her bedding. I have mentioned this before in another post that a trusted vet's office said "you do not need to take these dogs for a walk ." Our gardens and surrounding areas seems to be filled with pesticides and other chemicals that our maltese should not be walking on.

By the nature of the Maltese breed, they have sensitive immune systems. 

P.S. I also put a couple of drops of Organic Raw-Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar with the Mother in the water dish every day. It's good for their PH. Every meal is started with a couple of teaspoons for Raw Goat's Milk, Which was recommended to me by our holistic pet store and have been giving to my girls for 5 years. And Earth's Clay in their food every meal. Yes, this is a lot of information but I truly hope it helps.


----------

